# Custom Railcars



## ABDeh88 (Apr 15, 2011)

I know there are custom cars out there but this thread is meant for you to dream up your own. Now, we could go one further and dream up our own trains with custom locomotives, etc. but lets concentrate on cars.

So, if you were independantly wealthy and could have your own custom railcar, what would it be like? You can decide if your car meets or does not meet FRA safety requirements.

So? I can see mine with two double-axle trucks. Two thirds of the car would be Superliner height and glass all around. The back third would be lower height and I would park my Jeep and dual sport motorcycle inside.

I will keep thinking!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 16, 2011)

I described it in a book I wrote somewhere. I won't bother digging it out, but figure: a CZ round end observation with the bedrooms converted into a single master room, and the dome area used for a hot tub/current pool.


----------

